# Metal Rock MSF



## tiffdultimate (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if Metal Rock MSF is ever coming back? It is my absolute favorite. Is there anything out now that is even close to Metal Rock?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 21, 2007)

Who knows if Metal Rock will ever return.  I hope so.  Until then you could try using Chocolate Brown pigment instead.  HTH.


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 21, 2007)

When was Metal Rock released?  I hear so much about these MSFs and just bought my first one (New Vegas) - how often are they released?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 21, 2007)

MSFs.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 22, 2007)

With the way MAC loves to release 6321056560 collections each year, I would put my $ on they may re-release it or something similar. I want to get my hands on it too so hopefully I'm right.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 22, 2007)

how did you guys to get Metal rock not look like youd just washed your face with dirt


----------



## aziajs (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_how did you guys to get Metal rock not look like youd just washed your face with dirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it really just depends on your complexion.  Metal Rock just doesn't suit some people, much like some of the other MSFs.


----------



## calbear (Oct 22, 2007)

Honestly I'm not sure they are going to ever re-release that one.  It was definitely super pigmented and on the darker side.  Everyone rushed to purchase it and most were retuned (which means destroyed) stating it was too dark and comments like the dirt one above (no offense to the poster).  This actually happens to quite a few more pigmented products like darker lipsticks, glosses, et. Quite a few counters couldn't really sell it. Not really sure if MAC knows about the people who would love to see it again, from their perspective it might not have been a big money maker.  Pink sells really well and people complain about the 9000 pinks that MAc makes but that's what the public buys and keeps.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Honestly I'm not sure they are going to ever re-release that one.  It was definitely super pigmented and on the darker side.  Everyone rushed to purchase it and most were retuned (which means destroyed) stating it was too dark and comments like the dirt one above (no offense to the poster).  This actually happens to quite a few more pigmented products like darker lipsticks, glosses, et. Quite a few counters couldn't really sell it. Not really sure if MAC knows about the people who would love to see it again, from their perspective it might not have been a big money maker.  Pink sells really well and people complain about the 9000 pinks that MAc makes but that's what the public buys and keeps._

 
I agree, sadly.  It seems that a lot of Women of Color want Metal Rock to return, and with good reason, but for every person like myself that really wants to get her hands on it, there are five complaining that it's too dark and they can't do anything with it.


----------



## bluebird08 (Oct 23, 2007)

*I actually have Metal Rock and as a woman of color it suits me just fine...Some of the lighter MSF's make me look ashy. But I don't think they will ever bring it back though...*


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I agree, sadly.  It seems that a lot of Women of Color want Metal Rock to return, and with good reason, but for every person like myself that really wants to get her hands on it, there are five complaining that it's too dark and they can't do anything with it._

 
And of the 5 who complain about that, 3 of them have it in their case and are hanging on to it because of collector's greed. :/


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 23, 2007)

Right, Shimmer....I was just looking at some past threads about a pigment I'm interested in that's not in stock....Amazing how people have items, don't like them/use them, but hold on to them because it completes a "collection". WTF!??!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 23, 2007)

Exactly. Seeing people decide to dump their collections, and they've got 7 Stereo Roses and 5 Pleasureflushes and 2 Turquoise pigments and 8 So Ceylons I'm always like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why?? o.0


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And of the 5 who complain about that, 3 of them have it in their case and are hanging on to it because of collector's greed. :/_

 
So correct!  There was a MUA thread about this, how no one wants to use Metal Rock, but no one will swap or sell it.  And for the handful of people trying to swap or sell it, well you'd think it's Pleasureflush the prices theywant for it!  It's like, it you're NW15, why are you holding on to it?  Donate it to a NW45 who'll have lots of uses for it.  And I understand wanting to have ALL of the MSF, I really do.  But honestly, can one person really wear Lightscpade *and* Metal Rock?  They are on opposite ends of the spectrum.  It all goes back to collecting v. using.  But I def. don't agree with hoarding makeup.  Why do you need 5 or 6 of one MSF shade?  Why?


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 23, 2007)

Metal rock never looked good on my face but makes a great eyeshadow crease colour...and i know of people on here who have got through their pleasureflushes and of the two gold deposits ive owned, im on the second


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_Metal rock never looked good on my face but makes a great eyeshadow crease colour...and i know of people on here who have got through their pleasureflushes and of the two gold deposits ive owned, im on the second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree... I am NW20 and love metal rock.. I actually do use it fairly often because I love the shade- well, for my eyes... it is now like a huge eyeshadow..really huge.


----------



## SMMY (Oct 25, 2007)

NC25 here and love my Metal Rock. I use it as an eye shadow, but honestly keep it, because in terms of pigment and milling, it is probably the best MSF I own. No ubber large glitter chunks that create fallout, just smooth and silky. 
I wish MAC would consider a compromise and re-release this even as a multi-purpose product. They could  release it in the same size as the current MES. Kind of like how a lot of people purchased Lovestone MES for a blush. I know a lot of ladies that would love to have this color and by releasing this product in a smaller MES format, I bet they would sell a ton of these in this color. Some of us would buy it to use as an eye shadow and others as at MSF. Win win situation for MAC and us.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I wish MAC would consider a compromise and re-release this even as a multi-purpose product. They could  release it in the same size as the current MES. Kind of like how a lot of people purchased Lovestone MES for a blush. I know a lot of ladies that would love to have this color and by releasing this product in a smaller MES format, I bet they would sell a ton of these in this color. Some of us would buy it to use as an eye shadow and others as at MSF. Win win situation for MAC and us._

 
That's a good idea.

I understand wanting every MSF.  I collect them too.  I do have some that I never use but will never part with - ie. New Vegas.  I don't get when someone has like 5 or 6 of one kind, though.  I mean, are you ever going to use all of those?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it's funny that I read this thread and then went over to livejournal.  One of the first post I saw there was a sale and one of the items was a Metal Rock MSF that the seller is taking offers on.  If I remember correction, they will be taking offers until Friday and they are taking no less than $50, but don't quote me on that.  I had to laugh!! What are the chances?


----------



## SMMY (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually probably pretty good, unfortunately. Though hopefully now that MAC is resurrecting some popular LE's again (moth brown and parrot) maybe people will be less predisposed to spend outrageous amounts for some of these. I seem to remember someone spending around $150 for Pleasureflush on eBay. Ouch!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Actually probably pretty good, unfortunately. Though hopefully now that MAC is resurrecting some popular LE's again (moth brown and parrot) maybe people will be less predisposed to spend outrageous amounts for some of these. I seem to remember someone spending around $150 for Pleasureflush on eBay. Ouch!_

 
Right. I got into MAC June of '06 and Metal Rock was nowhere to be found by the time I was looking for it. I paid $42 for mine in Mar. '07. I'm sure someone will pay $50 for it.


----------



## sitasati (Oct 25, 2007)

I really love New Vegas. This is the first time I ever purchased an MSF and I can see why MSFs are so great. I hope mac does re-release some of the older MSFs so us newbies can get a taste of that too! =)


----------



## lola336 (Oct 25, 2007)

i actually like metal rock in the summer..in the winter its harder to pull of. but if u use a really light hand it can happen. i dab just a tiny bit...so that msf will last me forever LOL!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm I'm NW15 and yes... I admit to having metal rock haha. For collection purposes? Yes. BUT I only have one... and, surprisingly, yes i can actually use it, and i DO every now and then, without looking like I have dirt on my face lol.
For the other paler girls out there who don't get how to use it... just... be careful with it lol. I promise you it CAN work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just DON'T swirl your brush in it like you would with any other MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Lightscapade every single day too


----------



## sigwing (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm NC25 and love Metal Rock!  I have a large (non-MAC) sort of flat-ish powder or blush brush that I barely touch onto it, then apply like you would a sheer bronzer powder, not all over.  I hadn't thought of trying it on my eyes!  I had a backup and think I gave it to my niece...I need to go check now!  

Whenever I buy backups it's because I just love something and I know it's LE and I'll never see it again.  I may take a long time to finish the first one, but at least I don't avoid using it because I'm afraid of it being gone & having no replacement.  I HATE having something I love, am ready to buy more of, only to find out they discontinued the product and haven't had it in months.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 29, 2007)

I just wanted to add that I recenly picked up Chocolate Brown pigment and used it with my 188 from temple through contour and it was beautiful.  So for now, the hunt for Metal Rock is over.


----------



## lsperry (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Right. I got into MAC June of '06 and Metal Rock was nowhere to be found by the time I was looking for it. I paid $42 for mine in Mar. '07. I'm sure someone will pay $50 for it._

 
Yeah; I went looking for one in April '07 and asked MAC to do a GBNF search for it. No luck there. So, I bought one from a fellow Specktra member in August '07 and paid $40 for it. I thought this was a fair price due to its scarcity. But if you go looking for it in the for-sale threads now, the cheapest price you'll find is $60 or $65 -- No way would I pay that for it.....

And I'm not holding my breath that MAC will re-release it any time soon.

I'm really enjoying mine and had tried the Chocolate Brown pigment w/the 187 and 188 -- it didn't work for me.....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 30, 2007)

Why didn't Chocolate Brown work for you?  What's the difference you see with Metal Rock?  This is interesting.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Bumping because I'd like to know how to use chocolate brown as a metal rock replacement...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_Bumping because I'd like to know how to use chocolate brown as a metal rock replacement..._

 
You could take a angled blush brush and sweep it along the hollow of your cheek.


----------

